# krdc dependancy compile problem



## nedry (Aug 1, 2017)

hi just tried to compile port net/krdc but got the following error message:

```
gmake[15]: Leaving directory '/usr/ports/net/gupnp/work/gupnp-1.0.2/tests'
gmake[14]: Leaving directory '/usr/ports/net/gupnp/work/gupnp-1.0.2/tests'
Making all in doc
gmake[14]: Entering directory '/usr/ports/net/gupnp/work/gupnp-1.0.2/doc'
gmake[14]: Nothing to be done for 'all'.
gmake[14]: Leaving directory '/usr/ports/net/gupnp/work/gupnp-1.0.2/doc'
Making all in vala
gmake[14]: Entering directory '/usr/ports/net/gupnp/work/gupnp-1.0.2/vala'
/usr/local/bin/vapigen --metadatadir=. \
                          --pkg=libsoup-2.4 \
                      --library=gupnp-1.0 --pkg=gio-2.0 --pkg=libxml-2.0 \
                      ../libgupnp/GUPnP-1.0.gir \
                          ./gupnp-1.0-custom.vala && \
echo timestmap > gupnp-1.0.stamp
error: Package `gssdp-1.0' not found in specified Vala API directories or GObject-Introspection GIR directories
Generation failed: 1 error(s), 0 warning(s)
gmake[14]: *** [Makefile:552: gupnp-1.0.stamp] Error 1
gmake[14]: Leaving directory '/usr/ports/net/gupnp/work/gupnp-1.0.2/vala'
gmake[13]: *** [Makefile:520: all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[13]: Leaving directory '/usr/ports/net/gupnp/work/gupnp-1.0.2'
gmake[12]: *** [Makefile:427: all] Error 2
gmake[12]: Leaving directory '/usr/ports/net/gupnp/work/gupnp-1.0.2'
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[11]: stopped in /usr/ports/net/gupnp
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[10]: stopped in /usr/ports/net/gupnp
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[9]: stopped in /usr/ports/net/gupnp-igd
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[8]: stopped in /usr/ports/net/gupnp-igd
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[7]: stopped in /usr/ports/net-im/libnice
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[6]: stopped in /usr/ports/net-im/libnice
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[5]: stopped in /usr/ports/net-im/farstream
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[4]: stopped in /usr/ports/net-im/telepathy-farstream
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[3]: stopped in /usr/ports/net-im/telepathy-qt4
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[2]: stopped in /usr/ports/net-im/telepathy-qt4
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/net/krdc
*** Error code 1
```

going to try compiling the dependency separately


----------



## nedry (Aug 1, 2017)

ok its still asking for net/gssdp but that is already installed.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 2, 2017)

Looking at the error

```
error: Package `gssdp-1.0' not found in specified Vala API directories or GObject-Introspection GIR directories
```
You may need to enable VALA on net/gssdp, it's not enabled by default.

```
VALA=off: Vala binding
```

Not sure if that's the solution but it seems appropriate.


----------

